# Bubble frosting?



## BettyB (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi everyone :wave:

I'm looking for a recipe to top my bath bomb cupcakes. The ones that I've seen are either meringue or soap. I would like to use a 'frosting' that can be piped, hardens somewhat, and works like a bubble bar. Moreover, I would like to avoid SLS in favor of SLSA (or something else mild, I'm openminded). I know I'm asking a lot. It's possible that someone has already posted something like this. There's an awful lot of information of this forum! Anyway, I would be very grateful for any suggestions.


----------



## pjfan74 (Mar 5, 2013)

<iframe src="http://player.vimeo.com/video/13144807?color=ff9933" width="499" height="281" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe>

I use this icing recipe from Soapqueen...I love it and it works great!


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Mar 5, 2013)

I was looking for this recipe because after reading BettyB post this BB episode came to my mind  thanks pjfan74


----------

